# Adding tilt and trim



## Rock (Apr 15, 2012)

after unloading in 6" of water yesterday, i was thinking about adding tilt trim to my 20hp evinrude. i looked at setups last night. looks like they'll run $400-$700.. are there any that you guys recommend, or any advice on the subject?


----------



## maachuu (Apr 15, 2012)

I purchase the CMC unit from Iboats, was a great investment for me, I had a Honda 25hp and it was so heavy that I did raise it up that often. Again, I considered it a great investment but wished I had done it years ago for the motor 


maachuu


----------



## richg99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Another vote for the CMC unit. I was pleased. I owned two of them over the years. Very pricey..but....heck its for your B O A T... 

Now, if you motor is really old...then another motor already equipped with T & T might be a better economic choice. 

rich


----------



## Rock (Apr 15, 2012)

richg99 said:


> Another vote for the CMC unit. I was pleased. I owned two of them over the years. Very pricey..but....heck its for your B O A T...
> 
> Now, if you motor is really old...then another motor already equipped with T & T might be a better economic choice.
> 
> rich



this was an idea i was kicking around( glad you mention it).. it's a new to me boat. i'm pretty sure the 20 hp mariner is an 88 model, seems to run really well, but i still havent run it much to be sure...


----------



## richg99 (Apr 15, 2012)

If your use is just occasionally...then something called a Motor Tilter might do the job for very little money. Heck, you could probably make one up yourself. Rich

https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Motor-Tilter&i=201242&aID=601M11&merchID=4006


----------



## Rock (Apr 15, 2012)

richg99 said:


> If your use is just occasionally...then something called a Motor Tilter might do the job for very little money. Heck, you could probably make one up yourself. Rich
> 
> https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Motor-Tilter&i=201242&aID=601M11&merchID=4006




i dont have a problem lifting it. i would like to adjust the trim, for performance reasons(like higher speeds, and shallow water...


----------



## Rock (Apr 15, 2012)

this is prolly what i'll need. looks like about 550.00

https://www.iboats.com/Electric-Hydraulic-Power-Tilt-And-Trim-PT-35-CMC/dm/cart_id.029961993--session_id.450130952--view_id.392343


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2012)

richg99 said:


> Another vote for the CMC unit. I was pleased. I owned two of them over the years. Very pricey..but....heck its for your B O A T...
> 
> Now, if you motor is really old...then another motor already equipped with T & T might be a better economic choice.
> 
> rich





Can you tell us more about the install process - also, does it allow for switches at the console?


I found the manual - kinda answers most of my questions 

https://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/yhst-92092659365530/PT-35---Owners-Manual.pdf


----------



## Crestliner (Apr 16, 2012)

Just this year I added Bob's Machine Shop Trim & Tilt unit to my boat that has a 30 hp outboard. Love the unit. 

https://www.bobsmachine.com/Products/Hyd_Tilt_trim.cfm


----------



## richg99 (Apr 16, 2012)

re Install...the first one I bought I had installed at the dealer from whom I purchased it. The second one came installed on the used boat when I bought it. Can't help. Sorry Rich


----------

